# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Cần chuyển STL to 3D và vẽ từ mẫu . bác nào làm được giúp em với.

## vanlam1102

Chẳng là em có mấy mẫu đồ gỗ như này.
nhìn đơn giản nhưng chạy ra phải đúng kích thước, bề mặt đúng bản vẽ. làm đi làm lại thấy khó quá.
file STL mang vô powermill làm vẫn không ổn lắm.
Bác nào có thời gian làm được liên hệ với em nhé.
hàng nhiều lắm, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ mà. phải mấy trăm mẫu.

Lâm 0901 505005. em ở Đồng Nai. bác nào ở gần ghé em cafe giao lưu.
Nhắn tin qua Zalo cho em cũng được ạ.
em cám ơn các bác nhiều.

có tấm hình cho các bác dễ tưởng tượng.

----------


## Nam CNC

STL là file 3D chết rồi , nó mô phỏng khối theo đa giác ghép lại , chả có cách nào chuyển về file 3D theo định dạng ban đầu để sửa chữa cả .

----------


## vanlam1102

> STL là file 3D chết rồi , nó mô phỏng khối theo đa giác ghép lại , chả có cách nào chuyển về file 3D theo định dạng ban đầu để sửa chữa cả .


Ý em là vẽ thành file IGS hoặc là những file tương tự đó anh.vẽ chứ không phải chuyển đổi.
Nôm na là em muốn có file 3D dạng khung dây. STL là 3D dạng lưới.

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ dạng khung dây là định dạng ban đầu có thể sửa chửa được , đã chuyển qua STL là vô phương rồi , không thể chuyển sang dạng nào khác được.

----------


## suu_tam

Vứt file sang đây anh chuyển cho.
Nhưng vấn đề nữa đáng nói đó là cái máy đục. Liệu nó chuẩn được bao nhiêu và có thể cho nó chuẩn được bao nhiêu. Chứ không phải đơn thuần ở mỗi mẫu.

----------


## suu_tam

Nhưng anh chỉ chuyển về igs tự động thôi. Còn muốn xịn thì phải dịch vụ với đội thiết kế ngược.

----------


## vanlam1102

> Nhưng anh chỉ chuyển về igs tự động thôi. Còn muốn xịn thì phải dịch vụ với đội thiết kế ngược.


Dạ đúng đó anh, ý em là thiết kế ngược. anh rảnh ko giúp em với. hợp tác lâu dài hjhj.
tại vì mẫu mới ra thường xuyên. mà em thấy đi scan cũng vậy.

----------


## hoangmanh

bạn thử quăng cho mình cái hình vào mail mình dùng creo thiết kế ngược thử coi ok không
manhthuquyen@gmail.com

----------


## huuminhsh

trong solidword có bộ công cụ scanto3d bác dùng thử nhé

----------


## vanlam1102

> trong solidword có bộ công cụ scanto3d bác dùng thử nhé


Dạ em dùng thử rồi mà không hiệu quả bác ạ. Máy chạy CPU Xeon 3.4 mà mất gần 1 đêm  :Smile:   :Smile:  chuyển xong nhìn vẫn ko ổn.
Trước mắt là 1 cái không xong mà khách thì còn 1 đống mẫu đang chờ.

----------


## cuong

chuyển thử một bộ mình model lại xem được không, camtaansu@yahoo.com.vn

----------


## huuminhsh

> Chẳng là em có mấy mẫu đồ gỗ như này.
> nhìn đơn giản nhưng chạy ra phải đúng kích thước, bề mặt đúng bản vẽ. làm đi làm lại thấy khó quá.
> file STL mang vô powermill làm vẫn không ổn lắm.
> Bác nào có thời gian làm được liên hệ với em nhé.
> hàng nhiều lắm, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ mà. phải mấy trăm mẫu.
> 
> Lâm 0901 505005. em ở Đồng Nai. bác nào ở gần ghé em cafe giao lưu.
> Nhắn tin qua Zalo cho em cũng được ạ.
> em cám ơn các bác nhiều.
> ...


có nghĩa là bác có file stl mẫu .bây giờ bác cần chỉnh lại cái file stl đó theo kích thước yêu cầu của bác ,bác chuyển qua igs dùng cad bật cao như catia hay nx, ThinkDesign nó có bộ công su chia lưới surface ngồi nắng cho ra kích thước yêu cầu thôi
P/s em chém gió thôi hehe ,bác có siêng thì làm chuộc bạch thử hehe.em dùng solidword nhận stl mà suface hoặt solid mà có đường spline là thấy buồn rồi ,cắn răng ngồi vẽ lại thôi .hic

----------

